# .atn datein wie?



## foxx21 (7. Oktober 2001)

was hat es mit den atn datein die ich bei screenz.de runtergeladen habe auf sich , wie verwendet man die , ich dachte das währe ein tutorial ??


----------



## Quentin (7. Oktober 2001)

klick auf "fenster" \ "aktionen einblenden"

dann siehst du da so ein lustiges fenster wo ein ordner ist und der text "standartaktionen.atn" (in 99% der fälle )

ein bisserl mit der maus wandern und du findest einen punkt "aktionen laden" 

dort dann den pfad zur atn datei angeben 

atn dateien sind keine tutorials, sondern aktionen, die mehrere befehle hintereinander ausführen 

regards 
quentin

ps: sers (geh mol ins icq oda so..)


----------



## foxx21 (7. Oktober 2001)

*danke für deine schnelle hilfe*

hey, thx quentin für deine schnelle hilfe habs gerafft , leider kein icq, weil bin nicht zuhaus- aber werd mich sicher mal melden


cu

greez--


----------

